# My First Senior Portrait Session (11 images)



## Universal Polymath (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, this marks my first formal studio session, altogether.  I've always been a continuous light guy, but ordered some strobes specifically for this session (and for all sessions hereafter).  Unfortunately, my strobes and seamless paper didn't show up until the evening before the shoot (which was early the next morning), so I was left with no practice time, and forced to "learn on the fly".

Because of this, I was incredibly nervous during the shoot, and I must have looked it the entire time.  This girl was an absolute joy to work with, though, and I managed to loosen up a bit as time went on.

So I could certainly use some practice before I really get this all down, but it'll all be uphill from here (I hope!).

1.






2. So this girl was dead-set on doing a selective color shot with a bright rose being held by a black-and-white her.  I decided to save a copy and post it here before I ruined it with such a silly, cliche effect (and no offense to anyone who likes selective coloring!).





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





C&C is greatly appreciated - Thanks guys!


----------



## teachflute (Oct 15, 2007)

These are fabulous.  The lighting is gorgeous and the model is a beautiful girl.  #8 cracks me up.  It reminds me of the scene from "Bye Bye Birdie" when all of the kids are talking on the phone.


----------



## Universal Polymath (Oct 15, 2007)

teachflute said:


> These are fabulous.  The lighting is gorgeous and the model is a beautiful girl.  #8 cracks me up.  It reminds me of the scene from "Bye Bye Birdie" when all of the kids are talking on the phone.



Yes!  "Bye Bye Birdie" was exactly what we were going for!  About a month ago, we met to talk about what exactly she wanted out of this, and she specifically mentioned the cover of the "Bye Bye Birdie" DVD with Ann Margret.
I looked it up when I got home and found this:  http://www.sullivanboutique.com/Anne/stores/1/images/dvds/Musicals/Bye-Bye-Birdie.jpg

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Christina (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the yellow back grounds they go so well with her skin tone. 

You also have wonderful creative poses. Great job. Awesome first time shots.


----------



## heip (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice work!! 
One little nitpick... I would prefer no shoes in #5.
I can only imagine what we're in for when you get your practice!!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 15, 2007)

I think these are very well done for first time!  It doesnt hurt to have an incredibly good looking model as well.  Commenting on these specifically:

#1, The lighting is beautifully done and it looks like a painting. Fantastic!

#2, Very nice effect, but there could be a little better separation with a hair light.

#3, The hair light is better on this one.  Not sure about the pose. Usually if a subject is turned like that, you either should have a full profile or have her turned the other way so we can see the other eye fully.  Also, the focus seems to be on the neck rather than the eyes, but I know that locking focus is a common thing that I struggle with all the time. 

#4, Very nice black and white, but you can see just a smidge of the other eye peaking from the other side.

#5, Great lighting, beautiful smile.  Neat pose.

#6, A little bit of blowout on the knee, but otherwise very nice and bright.

#7, Some blowout on the whites again, but fun pose.

#8 #9, color pops really well.

#10 #11, Very nice focus, skin tone, and lighting.  My favorite is #11.

Overall, great job on this series.  Thanks for sharing!

NJ


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 15, 2007)

These are some of the nicest senior portraits I have seen on this forum in some time.  She and mom will be very pleased with these.  You have a very good control over the lighting in these.  Care to comment about what type of lighting you used in these?


----------



## emogirl (Oct 15, 2007)

all great shots..the nervousness didnt show thru in the final product...#1 is a killer!


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome job! I will agree with NJ about the knees being a little blown out in #6, but overall, great work.


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 16, 2007)

The lighting is gorgeous and the model is a beautiful girl.

Can i share the model with you .. eheheh


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 16, 2007)

wow she is like a mini Beyoncee!

Nice shots


----------



## Universal Polymath (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, everybody, for all the compliments! It really means a lot!

And NJMAN, thanks for the specific criticisms, I'll try to keep all that in mind next time.



Johnboy2978 said:


> These are some of the nicest senior portraits I have seen on this forum in some time. She and mom will be very pleased with these. You have a very good control over the lighting in these. Care to comment about what type of lighting you used in these?


 
Sure! All of these pictures were generally done with three strobes (two at 150 w/s, and two at 100 w/s). The main and fill light each had a 20x28" softbox on it. Those two lights were set up at the exact same height, and exact same distance from the model on either side of her. The main light was kept at about 1/2 power through the entire shoot, though, and the fill was at 1/4 or 1/8. Instead of adjusting the distance between the fill and the model to control the ratio, I just messed with the power.

The less powerful stobe was used for the background, with a softbox on that one as well. I took the softbox off for picture #3 (the light was pretty low, and angled up towards her hair, sans any diffuser). On the pictures with the yellow background, I took the softbox off again, turned it up to full power, and positioned it so that the light skimmed across the entire length of the paper (or as much of the paper as it could. I must confess, I had to clean up the backgrounds a little bit in Photoshop with the clone stamp or paintbrush, but these are definitely _close _to the unedited originals). I really liked the effect that was having on the background.

This strobe set wasn't very powerful, I know - It was a very cheap starter set. Perhaps down the road, I'll be in a situation where they will be very limiting, but for a single-portrait set they proved to be very effective.

Thanks again for the comments everybody!


----------



## Renae (Oct 16, 2007)

I love all of them.  Except the bear in the air one, not my favorite.  The only one that I noticed something, in #5, it looks like her underwear is showing??  Maybe it's just her shirt is positioned funny, but that's what caught my eye.  

I wish my senior pictures looked like that.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 16, 2007)

VERY nice, Zach!

Especially nice are 1,2,4 and 9.  There's not much I can add to what has been said already.

My only nit-pick is the poses with her shoulder directly at the camera might have benefited for a slight turn.

The lighting looks good!  You should be proud.

-Pete


----------



## subimatt (Oct 16, 2007)

great job! #7 is my fav.


----------



## Universal Polymath (Oct 16, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> VERY nice, Zach!
> 
> Especially nice are 1,2,4 and 9.  There's not much I can add to what has been said already.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks Pete!  And thanks for all the pointers leading up to this - I feel like I'm finally on to something.

Yeah, I wasn't sure about the pose on #5, either.  I took several from there, some in which she was turned more, and maybe I should have posted one of those instead.

Glad you approve - I'm already looking forward to my next shoot!




subimatt said:


> great job! #7 is my fav.



Thanks!  That was a fun shot to do.  The girl's mom was just out of frame, throwing the bear over and over again, and for some reason she just couldn't stop laughing.  They really wanted this shot, though, and I was being pretty picky.  This was probably attempt #10 or so.


----------



## craig (Oct 17, 2007)

I think photos 1-4 bring out some special qualities. 5-11 seem pretty standard. What made you choose a yellow background?

Love & Bass


----------



## Universal Polymath (Oct 17, 2007)

craig said:


> What made you choose a yellow background?



She described to me what she envisioned, with this sort of "Bye Bye Birdie" theme in mind (the legs in the air, the rotary-dial phone, etc.), and I just thought the yellow background would suit the scene well, especially given the bright green phone and the colorful outfit she chose.  These were just supposed to be the "fun" pictures we took after the more "traditional" ones were out of the way, and I thought the yellow would boost that fun mood.  It just seemed like something I wouldn't normally see in senior portraits, and I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## craig (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool. Not a fan of yellow, but that is me. Sounds like it was thought out and that is the main thing. 

Love & Bass


----------



## ericdrichards (Oct 18, 2007)

GORGEOUS!  Great lighting and what a PERFECT model!

ERIC


----------



## Universal Polymath (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, Craig, that bright yellow's not for everyone, I know.  Fortunately, the girl and her mother liked it _a lot_ - a lot more than me, too, I'd say.  I've showed them a few pics now, and they are very pleased.

And thanks ericdrichards, glad you like them.


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread - I wanted to post a new picture, but didn't feel like it deserved a new thread.

I finished processing this girl's senior pictures, and am getting ready to send them away to be printed in a proof book.  Someone told me I should really make a cover, and that they are often these composite-type images. 

Just wondering, before I send this thing off (since I've never made one before) - Does this look okay?  I'm pretty sure this is kind of what that person was talking about ...


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it would help the pictures stand out from the background more if they had thin borders around them. Or one thin border around each row on either side.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 8, 2007)

wow !!  amazing lighting! Im jealous. ! My senior pics are not nearly as good


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 8, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> I think it would help the pictures stand out from the background more if they had thin borders around them. Or one thin border around each row on either side.


 
Hm, hadn't thought of that - good idea!
I'll give that a try.



zendianah said:


> wow !!  amazing lighting!



Thanks, Zendianah!  Glad ya like them.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd avoid two shots with the umbrella if possible.


----------



## minkster (Nov 8, 2007)

These shots are great! You know how to make seniors look mad freshh ;o)


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 8, 2007)

minkster said:


> These shots are great! You know how to make seniors look mad freshh ;o)



Thanks a lot Minkster!  But you know, this is, as of now, my one and only senior portrait session.  Continuing to keep it _freshh_ - Now that's gonna be the challenge.


----------

